# pcmcia doesnt work when re-inserted

## pac_man

My pcmcia card works perfect when i boot up....but once i'm in....i tried takeing out my pcmcia card and then putting it back it...and it doesnt work.

and i tried cardmgr -f

but it just says that its already running.....

----------

## reverius42

 *pac_man wrote:*   

> My pcmcia card works perfect when i boot up....but once i'm in....i tried takeing out my pcmcia card and then putting it back it...and it doesnt work.
> 
> and i tried cardmgr -f
> 
> but it just says that its already running.....

 

To eject the card, you have to do it through software first. As root (or with permissions as a user) type "cardctl eject". Then it is safe to take out the card.

Just like in Windows, it's not happy if you just pull the card out.

----------

## echeslack

hmm, thats interesting....

my ethernet pcmcia card works fine if I just pull it in and out with out running any cardctl commands.  is this just a fluke, or is it only necessary for certain types of cards?  is it a difference between Cardbus and whatever the 16-bit version is called?  The docs for another card I had said one of the things that was good about it (in windows) was that you didn't have to do a software eject first... actually I seem to recall that being true of all pcmcia cards in win2k... or maybe i'm just delusional  :Smile: 

ewen

----------

## reverius42

 *echeslack wrote:*   

> hmm, thats interesting....
> 
> my ethernet pcmcia card works fine if I just pull it in and out with out running any cardctl commands.  is this just a fluke, or is it only necessary for certain types of cards?  is it a difference between Cardbus and whatever the 16-bit version is called?  The docs for another card I had said one of the things that was good about it (in windows) was that you didn't have to do a software eject first... actually I seem to recall that being true of all pcmcia cards in win2k... or maybe i'm just delusional 
> 
> ewen

 

Well, it's not true for my card in Linux, or in win2k... I have to do a software eject in both cases  :Smile: 

It's a 3com 3c562b (which uses the 3c589 driver in Linux, but has its own driver in win2k)... the name on it says "3com Etherlink III".

----------

## echeslack

mine is a 3com 3C589C, but maybe it has to do with the fact that I am using a Toshiba laptop which has an unusual pcmcia bridge.  I don't know, probably not that important, I guess I am just lucky  :Smile: 

-ewen

----------

## jthj

i find it odd that i can just pull the card out and put it back in if it's not in when i boot.  however if it's in when i boot i can't just eject it.  when i get home i'll try it using that command ;-0 i'll have to install sudo so i can run it non root.

----------

## jthj

 *Quote:*   

>  To eject the card, you have to do it through software first. As root (or with permissions as a user) type "cardctl eject". Then it is safe to take out the card.
> 
> Just like in Windows, it's not happy if you just pull the card out.

 

I tried that and it tells me the device or resource is busy.

----------

## reverius42

 *jthj wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    To eject the card, you have to do it through software first. As root (or with permissions as a user) type "cardctl eject". Then it is safe to take out the card.
> 
> Just like in Windows, it's not happy if you just pull the card out. 
> 
> I tried that and it tells me the device or resource is busy.

 

Yeah, it does that to me too... sometimes. Not in Debian though. Right now I only have Gentoo on my desktop, and Debian on my laptop (trying out 3.0, w00t, like it so far)...

----------

## echeslack

 *jthj wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    To eject the card, you have to do it through software first. As root (or with permissions as a user) type "cardctl eject". Then it is safe to take out the card.
> 
> Just like in Windows, it's not happy if you just pull the card out. 
> 
> I tried that and it tells me the device or resource is busy.

 

Do you use DHCP?  Everyonce in a while for me dhcpcd doesn't exit properly and gets stuck.  dhcpcd may be running still, which may be why it gives that message about "device or resource busy".  I think you can kill it with

```

dhcpcd -k

```

but you should check the man page.

-ewen

----------

## jthj

I'm not using dhcp everything is staticaly configured.

----------

## bendy

I believe that you need the hotplug package to automagically eject and insert cards.  It works for me in debian, but in gentoo I get the following message when booting:

* starting USB and PCI hotplugging...

* hotplug script /etc/hotplug/pci.rc failed at start

I don't hotplug much so it's not a big deal.

Bendy.

----------

## jthj

 *bendy wrote:*   

> I believe that you need the hotplug package to automagically eject and insert cards.  It works for me in debian, but in gentoo I get the following message when booting:
> 
> * starting USB and PCI hotplugging...
> 
> * hotplug script /etc/hotplug/pci.rc failed at start
> ...

 

I duno it works fine if the card isn't there when it boots.  It's like I think if the kernel sets it up it can't be shut down by the cardmanager so I wonder what I need to do different so that the kernel won't set it up or something.

----------

## komoman

Bendy,

Did you ever get this error figured out?

* starting USB and PCI hotplugging... 

* hotplug script /etc/hotplug/pci.rc failed at start

I am getting the same error on my HP laptop.  This is the only reference similar to this searching the forums.  If anyone else has some help for us it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

komoman

----------

## pac_man

 *komoman wrote:*   

> Bendy,
> 
> Did you ever get this error figured out?
> 
> 

 

Actually yes...i use cardctl eject to take out my pcmcia cards and they automatically startup when i insert them....

----------

## komoman

pac_man,

Glad to here of your success, and thanks for the prompt reply.

My question was actually directed at Bendy's problem:

* starting USB and PCI hotplugging... 

* hotplug script /etc/hotplug/pci.rc failed at start

I am still looking for help on this error.

Thanks

komman

----------

